# British documentary photographer looking for expats on Costa del Sol



## Richard Durkin (Jan 18, 2008)

I am an independent London-based photographer here in Spain to shoot a body of personal work, focussing on documenting the daily lives of expats of all ages and backgrounds on the Costa del Sol.
Many childhood holidays were spent on the Costa and I decided to take the opportunity to undertake this project when my parents moved to Mijas a year ago.
Together with my girlfriend we are seeking expats to volunteer a small amount of their time to be subjects for this series of photographs. 
We have both been working in the industry for over ten years and decided to take a break from commissioned work in order to undertake this project we've been promising ourselves for a long time.
If you are interested in being involved, we would love to hear from you.


----------



## Richard Durkin (Jan 18, 2008)

Ultimately the photographs will used for my own portfolio of work and I plan to exhibit them in galleries in the UK and Spain.
This project is an entirely non-profit making exercise, the reason I am doing this is simply to take great photographs.
We already have a handful of people we are interested in using, but we are looking for more. 
Please get in touch if you have any questions or suggestions. 
Thanks.


----------



## Richard Durkin (Jan 18, 2008)

We are lookng for all kinds of people to be in a series of photographs. I'm wanting to photograph them at home, work or play. Yesterday I photographed an artist in his garden in Mijas and at the weekend I am shooting a tabel tennis champion in Benalmedena. You can be of any age and from any background, you could be an ordinary person who just loves the beach. All we need is you to give up a small amount of your time.
Please get in touch.

Richard


----------

